# $5 /Yr VPS => Limited Time Offer (BlueVM) [Yes Buffalooed It's CC]



## BlueVM (Oct 1, 2013)

Over the last year we've noticed offers with low RAM become scarce and we figured it was time to introduce a new lineup featuring low RAM VPS specially geared toward the goal of bringing back the good old days of trying to setup a blog within 64 MB of RAM...

*BLUE0 - $5 /Yr VPS (LS)*
64 MB of RAM
64 MB of vSWAP
5 GB of Disk
100 GB of Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
1.0 Ghz+ CPU Core (Usually 2.5+, but no guarantee)
Location: Buffalo, NY (More Locations to Come)
Order Link: https://www.bluevm.com/cart.php?gid=42

For those of you who need a bit more RAM than that...

*BLUE0.5 - $7 /Yr VPS (LS)*
128 MB of RAM
128 MB of vSWAP
5 GB of Disk
100 GB of Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
1.0 Ghz+ CPU Core (Usually 2.5+, but no guarantee)
Location: Buffalo, NY (More Locations to Come)
Order Link: https://www.bluevm.com/cart.php?gid=42

Terms: Limited Support (See: Section 11 of Our TOS)


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2013)

Geezuz man,  do those rates even cover the IP charges?

How low can you go?

PS:  I fully support these low resource offerings.   Do a 32MB one


----------



## thekreek (Oct 2, 2013)

BlueVM are you trying to compete with LES, based on the price.

How about a middle plan, 96MB of RAM for 6 usd, just for having something in the middle 

Really thinking about getting the plan or not.


----------



## BlueVM (Oct 2, 2013)

@buffalooed - Glad you approve. It covers the IP space, the physical node space, paypal fees and a very small amount of support (hence the LS)... Offering a 32 MB one wouldn't offer much advantage price wise and would unfortunately lead to more tickets due to the nature of the offer.

I *may *do a "build a plan" for $5 in the future... Basically you'd have 20 points to build your VPS with and you'd mix and match resources to your personal taste... still got a bit of coding before I make that a reality though.

@thekreek - Them are the breaks... it's a no frills VPS plan.


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 2, 2013)

Seem like i am too late for this, it's out of stock


----------



## Damian (Oct 2, 2013)

Regarding the 32mb plan, we used to offer one for what amounted to $6 per year. We stopped selling them after one guy bought 200 of them and then tried to do operations on all of them in parallel.


----------



## BlueVM (Oct 2, 2013)

@johnlth93 - Stock added.

@Damian - Well that's why we have orders set to "one at a time" to prevent that kinda stuff and to give people a fair shot at getting one...


----------



## drmike (Oct 2, 2013)

And that kids is how to run a super promo, quick and to the point with limited inventory.

Not one of those coupons that never expires.

Kudos to BlueVM.


----------



## Shados (Oct 2, 2013)

Picked up one of the 128MB's to run Urbit on to play with.  Swapped to 32bit Fedora (personal preference), stripped it down to using 5.2MB of RAM with the bare essentials running - fair bit of unnecessary stuff on the image initially.


----------



## nunim (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd be on this like white on rice if it was anywhere except CC/came with IPv6. I'm glad providers are starting to remember those of us who don't need 4GB of ram on a VPS . I look forward to your future offers, as I have always wanted to try BlueVM.


----------



## BlueVM (Oct 2, 2013)

@nunim - We'll probably have an offer like this in the future except it'll be IPv6 only and in Switzerland.


----------



## memnarc (Oct 2, 2013)

What is the port speed for the $5 yearly?

Will there be KVM offers in the near future?


----------



## BlueVM (Oct 3, 2013)

@memnarc - 1 Gbps... For this price, probably not due to the fact that the I/O requirements would be crazy and the fact that most people would have a hard time installing an OS with memory constraints like this (hence more support required which is what we're trying to avoid ).


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 3, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Not one of those coupons that never expires.
> 
> Kudos to BlueVM.


Second that.


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 3, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @johnlth93 - Stock added.
> 
> @Damian - Well that's why we have orders set to "one at a time" to prevent that kinda stuff and to give people a fair shot at getting one...


Dammit just saw this but whmcs seem to shut off due to the exploit  :mellow:


----------



## earl (Oct 4, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> Dammit just saw this but whmcs seem to shut off due to the exploit  :mellow:


seems to be back up now..


----------



## kucing (Oct 4, 2013)

this is an interesting offer, probably playing around with it.


----------



## fahad (Oct 7, 2013)

Available 128 one ?


----------



## BlueVM (Oct 7, 2013)

@fahad - If the stock is gone, it's unfortunately gone this time around...

We might offer something in a few other locations in a week or two.


----------



## peterw (Oct 8, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> We might offer something in a few other locations in a week or two.


Please send me a reminder that I do not miss this.


----------



## fahad (Oct 8, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @fahad - If the stock is gone, it's unfortunately gone this time around...
> 
> We might offer something in a few other locations in a week or two.


I have taken 64mb one ...  ... I need one more . Is this possible (when available) ?


----------



## BlueVM (Oct 10, 2013)

@fahad - See bellow.

--

Just a quick update: We've added stock to this plan in Chicago, Illinois. Stock is once again limited and we don't expect it to last long.


----------



## fahad (Oct 11, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @fahad - See bellow.
> 
> --
> 
> Just a quick update: We've added stock to this plan in Chicago, Illinois. Stock is once again limited and we don't expect it to last long.


Thank you.  ony:


----------

